# And look what I got.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Look what I picked up today when I dropped off "Marv".......










THANK YOU Angelmouse I am totally thrilled to bits and can't stop looking at him he's sick of me already :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:lol:

Mouse swap. Very cute, I want!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well credit goes to Woodland mousery as I got him from there, he is a very Macho mouse. Hey! you could put him forward for the comp this month!
I'm glad you like him, I had one litter from him and they are all chunky babies  and another litter on the way. But I realised that my heart is with Longhaires and I must stop getting mice that dont make that criteria  
I love Marv he is so sweet and he will go well with my Vari Dove satin and Black Tan satin, well he is with them now fast asleep!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Shouldn't he be working his majic rather than sleeping? :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

He has had a rather traumatic day so I think I can let him have a short rest :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright then but he can't be slacking too long :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

His name used to be Magic!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aah! magical marv


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Back to NaomiR's topic I think :?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

yes excuse me we're all supposed to be saying how FABULOUS my new buck is lol :lol:

I know what you mean Angelmouse when I first started out with guinea pigs several years ago now I bought everything I liked the look of before I actually "found" my direction.

I've done it a little bit with mice but intend keeping my foundation (self) stock from Heather and working towards siamese and himis has always been my main agenda 

And satins? Well they're just lovely different colours and coats  I can play with them a little bit more than the others who really have to conform to show standard!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry NaomiR, he is rather marvy! This is what my face looked like when i saw him :arrow: ........ :shock: 
And then it turned into this :arrow: ............. 

:lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sommy said:


> Sorry NaomiR, he is rather marvy! This is what my face looked like when i saw him :arrow: ........ :shock:
> And then it turned into this :arrow: .............
> 
> :lol:


you REALLY need to get out more :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

i hope you get some use from him as rachel did, his father was originally from sarahc which i belive was bred for showing? His father is also a chunky fella.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> sommy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry NaomiR, he is rather marvy! This is what my face looked like when i saw him :arrow: ........ :shock:
> ...


 

I know!!


----------

